# Jack-O-Lantern Ideas



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

If you have photoshop you can use the stamp tool to create your own stencils.
Good work on your pumpkins! I enjoy the canabalistic pumpkin 
Am having trouble uploading pics at the moment. I always carve a haunted house with trees.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

From 4 years ago when the weather was so bad I couldnt decorate the garden so I just carved a bunch of pumpkins. My mother had brought me back a pumpkin carving kit from the US where she had been on holiday because you couldnt get them easily over here then.

Not my own designs but I was proud of them anyway. Barney the Dino was done for my daughter as was Nemo, but Barney was no doubt the scariest one.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

After using real pumpkins for years, I now use Michael's pumpkins for the stencils. At some point my yard will be full of them. I still do standard JOLs with real pumpkins every year. Gotta keep it real! Great pics above! Sorry for the size of these pictures.. I'm not sure how to change them.

View attachment 6006


View attachment 6007


View attachment 6008


View attachment 6009


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, excellent carving everyone. 

My 6 year old son was particularly fond of your Vader pumpkin, Medea! 

All these carvings are giving me some great ideas, more, more, more! 

Thanks


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh nice job! I am partial to the Vader also lol  And the one that was the same as mine!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, amazing JOLs everyone!!
Since it's so warm down here in sunny south Florida,
I don't carve until 1 week prior to the big night and keep
it stored in the fridge covered in plastic food wrap to 
prevent it from shriveling up - but when it does, I put
the entire JOL in an ice bath in a deep sink for about an
hour or two - and when I pull it out and dry it off, it's
as good as new and plump as ever


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are a couple that I have done in the past. I normally do a couple each year myself & dont like using stencils. What I do is go online and find pics or go to halloween shops and take pics of masks that I like and then sculpt the pumpkins.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Boo Baby!! said:


> Wow, excellent carving everyone.
> 
> My 6 year old son was particularly fond of your Vader pumpkin, Medea!
> 
> ...


Funny- we did a Darth Vader last yr for my 6yr old. LOL


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

*PdCollins* I actually Oooh'd so loudly my whole family who where getting ready for school/work came to see what I was Oooh'ing at.

Beautiful carving work.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

MedeaViolia said:


> *PdCollins* I actually Oooh'd so loudly my whole family who where getting ready for school/work came to see what I was Oooh'ing at.
> 
> Beautiful carving work.


Thanks. Sculpting pumpkins is one of the main things that I really enjoy doing for Halloween.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Not liking the Barney pumpkin. He gives me nightmares. lol


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Perhaps a Vader pumpkin is in order for my 6 yr old this Halloween too. Gotta fund a stencil for that one!!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Whoa - I get to boast.

"Killed by Death", I appreciate your carving, especially since I designed one of them. Back in the day, PumpkinMasters used to have a contest for entries.
I won once, and you did my design, "Harvest Moon", the reaper image. Check the name in the book, Scott Barrett.
That's me.
Neat to see it in green light.

My other half won as well, they gave her an Elegance prize for her piece, though it never got used - too complex for commercial use, I think.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I have ZERO carving skills.  I just don't have the touch I guess. So, I'll have to enjoy all ya'lls pumpkins!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Spats said:


> Whoa - I get to boast.
> 
> "Killed by Death", I appreciate your carving, especially since I designed one of them. Back in the day, PumpkinMasters used to have a contest for entries.
> I won once, and you did my design, "Harvest Moon", the reaper image. Check the name in the book, Scott Barrett.
> ...


Hey Spats, how cool is that? You did a great job with that pattern. It's my favorite pumpkin design, Pumpkin Masters or otherwise. In fact, I've used it twice. Once on a real pumpkin and then again on a Michael's pumpkin. Take pride in knowing that your design will be in my haunt every Halloween. 

P.S. - You should submit more to Pumpkin Masters. Their patterns have been weak the last few years.
P.P.S- If you're not going to submit them to Pumkin Masters you should submit them to me!!  Seriously, great job!!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't think Pumpkinmasters still runs the contest.

Tell ya what, tell me what imagery you like, your favorite symbols of Halloween or whatever, and I'll see if I can't post somethin' in this thread in a day or two.

Fair enough?


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Spats, I don't want to tie you down. I'm sure you have enough things to do. That being said, if you WANTED to post something that'd be great! The only request I'd make is that it's something creepy scary/spooky rather than cute. Otherwise, it's your call. Surprise us!! Thanks!


----------

